# Warp 9 at 72 volts



## davej401 (Jan 30, 2008)

I am looking at switching motors to the warp 9 but I am only running a 72 volt system. I am currently running (or did run) the d&d es15a. Will I gain anything by running the warp 9 at 72 volt and is that enough for the volts for the motor?


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

You are using this motor, correct?
http://www.beepscom.com/product_p/mo-es-15a-6.htm

And you plan on using:
http://www.beepscom.com/product_p/mo-00-08259.htm

The limiting factor in this situation will be your motor controller.

If you could please post the model of controller you use and it's specifications that would help a lot.

Basically, your controller will have to be powerful enough to run this new motor or you wont see any gain.


----------



## davej401 (Jan 30, 2008)

I am using the altrax AXE 7245 I am not looking at increasing the voltage I want to stick with the 72 volts for now


----------



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Dave

The Warp9's have CE plate mounting holes that offer neutral, or 12.5 degrees (one set of holes for CWDE, and another for CCWDE) brush timing. The 12.5 advancement is way higher than you'll need for 72 volts so I'd advise you to have it built using the neutral holes, or switch them to the neutral brush timing holes if you already have the motor. You should end up with more grunt using this bigger motor but 72 volts is a bit low for these motor as far as getting good performance from them.
Hope this helps
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric
http://www.hitorqueelectric.com


----------



## davej401 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Jim I havent gotten the new motor yet I am worried about putting an es 15a back in there and burning it up again. It sounds like even if I dont get much better performance I will at least have a motor that will be a lot harder to damage.


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes this motor would be much harder to overwork.

Your controller is the far right column:
http://www.alltraxinc.com/Products_AXE.html

It has a 1 Hour running rating of 200Amps and max Voltage of 72 volts.

I don't think this controller could put a scratch in the performance of a WarP 9 motor.

Your controller could run the Warp 9 motor, but it would be underpowered.

Here's a spec sheet on the Warp 9
http://www.go-ev.com/PDFs/ImPulse_9_Sales_Sheet.pdf

So with your controller it seems you could run this motor and you wont burn it out, as for performance, I'm not as sure.


----------



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Dave

As a little piece of history, and as an FYI, Prestolite made a 9" 72 volt motor that for all given purposes is all but the exact same motor as the ADC9 and Warp9. Advance copied the Prestolite (with a few changes) and then Warfield copied the Advance version (with a few changes). The biggest difference bewteen these motors is the Prestolite is set neutral, the ADC is set at 10 degrees advanced, and the Warp's are set at 12.5 degrees advance. 

Being lifts have some high gear ratios the motor being run at 72 volts spun happily away and was a tough lift motor. You'll have different parameters and like Mastiff stated will be limited by your controller. 

Mastiff, I wanted to point out you linked to the Impulse9, and not the Warp9 which are different motors and will have different specs. The Impulse9 is a shorter motor with less massas well, but actually might be a good motor for Dave to concider.
Hope this helps
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric


----------



## davej401 (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like the impulse9 may be the way to go at the 200 amps I should get 19hp if I am reading the charts right


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

Ah yes your right sorry I did link the Impulse 9.

Here's the Warp 9:
http://www.go-ev.com/PDFs/WarP_9_Sales_Sheet.pdf


----------

